# Whizzer parts cabinet??



## eazywind (Dec 7, 2012)

Had this for a while now. Got it out of an old bike shop in Casper WY when i bought a bunch of stuff 6 years ago or so. Can't find anything on the web. Is this a Whizzer cabinet? Or just a parts cabinet that the bike shop slapped a sticker on? Anyone seen one like it before? Click on pics to enlarge. Marc


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2012)

Not that I'd know, but wondering if it's an actual sticker or a decal?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 7, 2012)

Kinda looks a bit like a cabinate I have. Think just a cabinet that someone slapped a Whiz decal on.


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like a cabinet that someone just applied a sticker to.


----------



## eazywind (Dec 7, 2012)

*Yep*

Yep. Sticker applied. That seems to be right. I am sure someone would have had an official (?) cabinet and will chime in if they did, but in my travels ( not that i have been around in the bike scene long ) I have not seen one. Marc


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 7, 2012)

Being an ex marketing guy...there's no way in hell the brand would be confined to just the backside of the cabinet...I'm sure there would be branding on the conspicuous front or the sides.


----------



## mason_man (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like the bike shop owner could have been a whizzer dealer too.
 I'd love to have that.
Here's a pic of Ron Houk whizzer displays with some NOS stuff in his cabinet, same decal on the display with clock.

Ray


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a scan of an original page from Volume 2 number 5 (June 1947) of the Whizzer bulletin (sent to dealers). It's a very 'custom' piece:


----------



## danilo1219 (Dec 27, 2012)

*whizzer sing*

whizzer sing


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 27, 2015)

That's a cool cabinet! That would be neat for someone who restores whizzer's because you could store odds and ends in those drawers.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'd rather have what was in the drawers


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> That's a cool cabinet! That would be neat for someone who restores whizzer's because you could store odds and ends in those drawers.




Now there's an idea!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 27, 2015)

racie35 said:


> I'd rather have what was in the drawers




Yeah I would like that too!


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2015)

i have a cabinet like that but no markings,


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 27, 2015)

vincev said:


> i have a cabinet like that but no markings,




Let's see a pic!!!!!


----------



## racie35 (Aug 28, 2015)

Smash open cabinet.....get loot


----------

